#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Redução de custos de operação no Rio de Janeiro (PTT Rio, SP, Google, NetFlix, IPTV)

## PedroNB

Prezados Amigos,

Já está no ar o Pix Netbotanic São Cristovão, há apenas 600 metros da Level 3 e 2 quilômetros do Teleporto. 
Gostaria de convidá-los a conhecer as propostas da NB Telecom para centralizarmos suas operações no Rio de Janeiro. 
A ideia é oferecer conectividade para empresas que buscam redução de custos. A filosofia é simples: você chega com 
sua rede aqui (ou chegamos até você) e se conecta a qualquer fornecedor do Rio de Janeiro e em alguns em São Paulo. 

De forma simples e sem burocracia e altos custos de prédios e operadoras multinacionais, sua rede vai poder buscar a 
melhor opção de backbone, PTT Rio ou São Paulo, conteúdo direto, isto é, cross conexão dedicada com Globo.com, 
NetFlix, Google e em breve Facebook.

Nossa estratégia é fazer os provedores conectados terem acesso a serviços além de IP, como por exemplo IPTV, 
telefonia IP com suporte a portabilidade e ainda telefonia celular fechando uma solução quadriplay. Já podemos 
oferecer acesso a duas soluções de IPTV operacionais com headend próprio com preços agressivos !

Agende sua visita, ligue para 21 3722-0100 (ramal 136) ou mande email para [email protected]. Teremos o 
maior prazer em recebê-lo aqui !

Atenciosamente

Pedro Alves

----------

